# Patchwork Company, a Return? - Poll Thread on a New RP



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Some of you or may not remember the Patchwork Company RP, which unfortunately kind of failed before it could get completely off the ground due in part to my own loss if interest in 40k at the time, mixed with a lack of response when I tried to start it up again with the group I had.

So now that I can think about 40k and not feel like crap again, I think I can run another thread RP.

So that's why I am here to ask you, the wonderful collection of Heretics to find out what you want in an RP, hopefully so this time I can keep everyone's interest.

Would you prefer;

A. A revisit or re-start of the Patchwork Company RP? Patchwork Company being an Imperial Guard RP set in the Gregorian Crusade, fighting an Orkish Waagh, Tyranids, Chaos Insurrectionists and Seperatist minded Imperials with a focus on squad interaction? In this case the guardsmen your have availible to play could be conciveably drawn from any unit, being formed of the remains of destroyed Companies.

B. A Ork campaign, working under the great Waagh Gribblybitz, the mighty Warboss currently tearing a swath through the Gregorian Worlds?

C. A Fantasy RP in a heretofore undetermined setting? Potentially my own homebrew if I get enough response for it?

D. A Deathwatch Campaign? 

So I leave it up to you guys to decide.

(Also, Darkreever, give me a hand plz, let me know how to edit my poll. Can't find a method to do so)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

What change(s) do you want made?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to add another poll criteria, I forgot to give a Deathwatch option
And potentially remove my vote, it isn't important, I just added it trying to edit the poll.


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

Deathwatch sounds like a good idea, as does the Patchwork Company.

Both are winning formats that allow character diversity which obviously leads to more interesting discussions between the squads.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Bah, young wippersnapper, couldn't have been around to see the original Patchwork Company 

But yes personally those are the directions I lean myself.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Araghhh I'm stuck between Patch and Deathwatch damn both seem so beast!
(P.S Sorry that I left the last RP went to for holiday Oklahoma and had little to no internet and ended up rage quitting if you will, but still sorry I messed up my first RP but trying again :grin: )


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome back Brend.
And in the end I can run both, really it's more a question of what you people wanna see first. Also for Patchwork Company, I am willing to extend a standing invitation to all of the original members of that RP, you guys get preference should Patchwork start up again and can either choose to bring over your old characters or make new ones.

If 90% of the people who were in Patchwork originally respond, then I'll happily revive the original thread and continue that, and then just start a Deathwatch RP on the side.

As for the "rage quit" you weren't the only one, so don't feel bad.
Unless feeling bad leads to feeling that you owe me, then by all means feel bad.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

You've got me stuck here man. I was tempted by the old patchwork company and I've always wanted a deathwatch rp but am worried about overstreching myself and ending up doing absolutely rubbish posts for evey single one


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going with a deathwatch campaign, we've had some good ones in the past but they had a somewhat short fuse.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Santaire said:


> You've got me stuck here man. I was tempted by the old patchwork company and I've always wanted a deathwatch rp but am worried about overstreching myself and ending up doing absolutely rubbish posts for evey single one


Well the sort of schedule I've got planned really is one update every 2 weeks, with every person either giving a response during that update, or at least some statement in the OOC thread if they are unable (in which case, you're excused)

I usually tend to run my RPs as very freeform and more am kind of here to put you guys in a suituation and let you do what you want, then I adapt and respond to your responses, rather than trying to strictly drag you along a set storyline by the nose.

I have a storyline planned, but really there are alot of ways to get there, and it's more a guidline. I've personally found the RPGs I've run for my friends can go completely the other direction from what I had intended (I'm looking at you mr. I steal the guy's winery :angry: )

So yeah, I want to try and update quickly, it's more of a "you miss an update and you get skipped and I don't mention you in the next update and you have to send me a PM if you want back in so I can tell you what to do" and less of the original "You miss an update and I have you gunned down by stubber-fire" that I had.

And beforewarned, I DO try to keep things loose, but people who do join in the RP do have a commitment to at least let me know their suituation, if not post. None of that "post once and disappear for three months" kind of shit. That ain't gonna fly.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Seems like a delectable idea. Both ideas, the patchwork and the deathwatch idea peak my intrest. Deathwatch because hey space Marines and I'm fond of a few chapters. Patchwork because its deathwatch for guardsmen esentialy


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> Seems like a delectable idea. Both ideas, the patchwork and the deathwatch idea peak my intrest. Deathwatch because hey space Marines and I'm fond of a few chapters. Patchwork because its deathwatch for guardsmen esentialy


Welcome back Das.

I agree with your assessment and personally would like to see Patchwork come back, but I want to make sure there's plenty of long term interest this time.

Also, for the record, it's pique, your interest is piqued, meaning tantalized, not peaked, meaning topped.:friends:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm typing via my phone. No spelling or grammar check. The magic smoke came out of the venerated wires of my computer


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> I'm typing via my phone. No spelling or grammar check. The magic smoke came out of the venerated wires of my computer


lol

Well, try to avoid doing that in your posts


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm game for a deathwatch RP, but an imperial guard one would be nice


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome back Angel, good seeing ya again


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dont worry man, I wouldn't disappear without warning


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

you too man... As far as a deathwatch rp, Omen and I are in one right now that was doing good till it died...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

So let's see, right now the biggest draws are Patchwork Company coming back and a Deathwatch Campaign

So I think I'll be nice and give you the subtitles of each 

_Patchwork Company: The Legion of Lone Survivors_

and 

_Deathwatch: Gregor's Legacy_

Let your imaginations run wild


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

im game for both


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I am too, which is the worst part.
But, I still intend to do both so, we'll assuredly get to them.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so, now that i got my new Astartes grade computer (blessed by the machine cult) working properly.... when can we expect this new and most holy seige against the foul enemies of the emperor?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I would be interested in revisiting Patchwork, i think the problems with it were circular. You had too many people to do qualitiy updates (with some exceptions such as those to mine, Angel's and DasOmen's characters, which is also a problem as it showed some favouritism or likely irritated the others a little) so you received some lackluster responses which further dampened your enthusiasm. The cycle continued with more and more sporadic updates till it died. 

So to avoid that happening again i would suggest far fewer people in a new rpg if you decide to run one. I mean the last had like 20 or something right? That's way too many. We kept waiting on people and still people didn't get a chance to post before an update and many didn't seem to be able to follow the story. 

Personally i'd prefer a revisit to Patchwork rather than a Deathwatch rpg. Astartes rpg's are harder, requiring a lot more careful characterisation. I also find them rather dull to be honest with characters often becoming exaggerated, caricatures of their chapter or needlessly unique.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Rems said:


> I would be interested in revisiting Patchwork, i think the problems with it were circular. You had too many people to do qualitiy updates (with some exceptions such as those to mine, Angel's and DasOmen's characters, which is also a problem as it showed some favouritism or likely irritated the others a little) so you received some lackluster responses which further dampened your enthusiasm. The cycle continued with more and more sporadic updates till it died.
> 
> So to avoid that happening again i would suggest far fewer people in a new rpg if you decide to run one. I mean the last had like 20 or something right? That's way too many. We kept waiting on people and still people didn't get a chance to post before an update and many didn't seem to be able to follow the story.
> 
> Personally i'd prefer a revisit to Patchwork rather than a Deathwatch rpg. Astartes rpg's are harder, requiring a lot more careful characterisation. I also find them rather dull to be honest with characters often becoming exaggerated, caricatures of their chapter or needlessly unique.


Rems. Thank you, I think you hit the nail on the head. I think that when I start the next RP that my soft limit will be about 6, hard limit at 8 people, kind of a classic size D&D party, based on a first-come, first size/ quality of posted character

As for astartes, I disagree with the bit about being needlessy unique, after all EVERYONE is needlessly unique . But one of the best mental and visual shorthands I find for Space Marines is to think of them like Greek Heroes. Larger-than-life, their sins usually being arrogance or pride, things that come from a overconfidence rather than lack of confidence, Herakles, Odeysseus and Hector for example. But then I've always been a mythology buff, so maybe I'm biased.

(also, on a side note, I really should have activated the option to see who voted what and whether the guy who voted the bottom option on the poll is trolling or just jerking my chain.)


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

If we go patchwork again, i would like to use my old char alvarius kane as the lazy drunk commissar is a fun role lol


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Certainty. and Rems I assume will want to stick it out with the good leutnant Seigdorn Von Halsen

And Das, to answer your question, when do you think would be a good time? I'm trying to get as much interest as I can. As near as I can tell I have at least 4 interested people for Patchwork right now and a Deathwatch Campaign right after, mayhap even simaltaneously, it gives me something to do on the week when Patchwork isn't updating. Hmm, that might be an idea, rotating updates between them, Gregor's Legacy one week and Patchwork the other. I shall think on this, what are your guy's opinions about this idea?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's always a good time for war. you could have it up today and i'd join.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

So, you really think I should start 'er up? Alright. Patchwork it is, and still waiting for a collective opinion on how I should do the Deathwatch thing. Simaltaneously? Or one after the other?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with omen, if you start patchwork back up today im in


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

lets attempt a stagger. so deathwatch update one week, patchwork the next. or visa versa for this ursine of a feat here.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd advise against having two rpg's going at the same time. The only person i've seen successfully do it is Reven (and he has about 4 going the mad bastard :shok.

Still if you really think you can then go for it, though personally i won't be joining. Why not run patchwork first, get it started up and if every-things running smoothly for a few weeks and you're still enthusiastic then start up the deathwatch one.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

your first rp failed because you took on too much, stupidity can be loosely defined as making the same mistake twice.

Do one or the other, make a success of it then hit the other one.

I wish you luck with whichever you choose


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Rems said:


> I'd advise against having two rpg's going at the same time. The only person i've seen successfully do it is Reven (and he has about 4 going the mad bastard :shok.
> 
> Still if you really think you can then go for it, though personally i won't be joining. Why not run patchwork first, get it started up and if every-things running smoothly for a few weeks and you're still enthusiastic then start up the deathwatch one.


Good thought, and probably for the best, trying to get two running at once alone would take an entire night.

And really it comes down to the old saying "By trying to please everyone, you will wind up pleasing no-one."

So, _Gregor's Legacy_ is on the back burner for now, and _Legion of Lone Survivors_ will be up before the night is out!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

roger that friend, waiting anxiously to open up pandora's box once more. wont be running a Sargent though this time, i'll be attempting another roll.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

The Company lives again!
Patchwork Company: The Legion of Lone Survivors is up and ready for your enjoyment. Be sure to read through the whole thing. People who posted in this thread ans SPECIFICALLY requested to join in have been given preference. I am still accepting 3 more people to join the squad as it stands however. The number of people in the RP may swell if things go well and there is alot of interest, but for now, I am trying to run it considerably more "tightly" for lack of a better turn of phrase.

EDIT: also, post only in the top thread, you'll know it as the correct one because the words Imperium and Imperium of man are wheat rather than yellow, 
the other two I shall petition to be deleted post-haste


----------

